

Show HN: A new way to collect, organize & share topics of interest. - vishalsankhla
http://www.collective.li/

======
Daegalus
Meh, only Facebook login. I never use facebook and I hate logging in with it,
so its a no-go for me until they add more OAuth services, or their own login
system.

You would think its hard to add more than 1 OAuth, but its not, I absolutely
hate how everyone only does facebook. Add a few others. I personally would
prefer to use Twitter, others might prefer Google or Live.

Its not hard to add them people.

~~~
palakchokshi
We are working on our own login system because we realize we need to provide
another way for people to log in to our site.

Thanks for the feedback

------
milesokeefe
I regret adding to the pile of negativity, but here's some suggests on how to
improve it:

1\. Either scale the page so that it doesn't take up enough space for a scroll
bar to appear, or make it so that the photo gallery does not override
scrolling. As it currently is, it is a troublesome user experience because I
want to scroll down to see the rest of the page but sometimes my action causes
the photo gallery to change.

2\. Use different music for the video, as at least for me it is currently
synonymous with Treehouse, so it doesn't make your brand as distinct.

3\. Make the padding and margins on elements more consistent(the welcome page
has no margin on the top, but lots on the bottom ), and add more in
places(such as the index page).

4\. Make a place for the footer. As it is, it appears half hazardously placed
and not thought about or deliberate. I would suggest centering (in relation to
the entire page) below the rest of the content.

5\. A few fixes on the page you get sent to just after logging in and
selecting an FB album: #loading should be position:fixed, not
position:absolute; The loading gif should have a transparent background.
Getting one that looks good can be hard but it's worth the effort. It's
probably an error with my specific account, but the loading screen is all I
see when I go to the app after logging in and selecting the album "Profile
Pictures" on my Facebook, which is composed of 4 images. It never gets past
the loading page, even after refersh.

6\. Re-do the video. It looks more like a family vacation slideshow rather
than a presentation for a website. It should have little to no photo effects,
and display images in the context of your website. A good chunk of the video
is just pictures with animation or effects.

~~~
palakchokshi
Hi I'm the co-founder of Collective.li. Let me say Thank You for the detailed
feedback. Each one's a work item on my list for the weekend. I'm sorry you
were not able to see the site after the loading symbol. Can you tell me what
browser you were using? We support Chrome and Safari for now and Firefox is
semi supported.

Thanks

------
eranation
Along with the obvious question, how this is different from pinterest, I have
one constructive comment, please don't use images for fonts, use a web-font,
it will look better, load faster and will be a little bit more up to date
generally.

Also the video loads slowly and gets stuck, and has no narration, and doesn't
really show what the product does.

~~~
palakchokshi
Thanks for the feedback. You'll see web-fonts on the home page soon. We
cheated with the images because I couldn't find a comparable web-font at the
time.

We should have gone the route of hosting the video on YouTube instead of our
server. Seems like my shoestring budget video production needs work too.

By the way I'm the cofounder of Collective.li and really appreciate the
feedback.

------
dutgriff
The video format isn't supported. There is nothing on how to fix this. If I
need a plugin to watch the instructional video to use the site I would make
that plugin very easy to access. Just a though. Maybe it's just me though.

------
chewxy
But I'm on Chrome(ium)! <http://i.imgur.com/n0IHH.png>

~~~
vishalsankhla
That is weird, looking into it right now.

~~~
chewxy
so I cleared my cache and cookies. It works now. Ideas?

(Your video isn't loading)

------
dannyr
Any sample links? I really don't want to watch a video.

~~~
palakchokshi
Hi I'm the co-founder of Collective.li. Currently we don't support Internet
Explorer but you can try the following link on Chrome, Safari or Firefox
<http://www.collective.li/App/#/Collection/213>

------
brandonhsiao
I must say, it reminds me too much of Windows 8..

~~~
palakchokshi
<http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/27/design-trends-2012/>

------
vishalsankhla
Thanks for all your feedback. A lot of people asked for some Sample
Collections, here you go -

<http://www.collective.li/App/#/Collection/671>

<http://www.collective.li/App/#/Collection/3829>

<http://www.collective.li/App/#/Collection/664>

Let me know if you guys want more.

------
tim3
I suggest different login options other than FB.

~~~
cornelismith
Agreed. I wish more sites could support OpenID.

